# 6.5 million dollar photo



## astroNikon (Dec 15, 2014)

Is your photo worth 6.5 mill?
Is every photo you've ever sold worth 6.5mill, or even 1 mill .. or even $1,000 !!  lol

This one photo from Jeff Frost sold for 6.5mill + 10 cents
==> Artist Jeff Frost Inches Past Recently Set World Record for Most Expensive Photograph Ever Sold

crazy ...


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 15, 2014)

on another note.  This one looked pretty fun ==> This Guy Captured a 100 Clone Selfie in the Cabin of an Airplane


----------



## ruifo (Dec 15, 2014)

That's why I love wide angles


----------



## photoguy99 (Dec 15, 2014)

Jeff Frost is making a joke. Peter Lik, on the other hand, appears to be serious.


For those not paying attention:

*JEFF FROST IS MAKING A JOKE. IT SAYS "parody" RIGHT AT THE BOTTOM IN THE EDITOR'S NOTE.*


----------



## qleak (Dec 15, 2014)

Hmm seems unclear from the article,  what actually was sold? 

A print?  If so what dimensions?


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 15, 2014)

Lik is a relentless self-promoter.
I wouldn't be surprised if that was a bogus sale, set up to get the record.
The auction house would have to be in collusion to decline their %age and the buyer's premium.

.


----------



## Bobby Ironsights (Dec 15, 2014)

Pfft. If someone gave me that photo as a gift, I still wouldn't hang it on my wall. Masterwork my pimply ass.


----------



## photoguy99 (Dec 15, 2014)

Lik's sale has been discussed to death elsewhere. There was no auction house, it was a private sale. There's a lawyer you can, allegedly, contact for some sort of proof/evidence of the sale.

There's probably a fully legal paper trail. The consensus is that it's not a fully legitimate arm-length sale of a print (well, bundle of prints) to an collector, however.


----------



## photoguy99 (Dec 15, 2014)

That said, Jeff Frost is about 1000000x the artist Peter Lik is.


----------



## weepete (Dec 15, 2014)

Lol. I like Peter Lik's work.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Dec 15, 2014)

Ooooooh boy, here we go.

I like Lik's work, personally. I happened to be in Vegas at his shop in Caesar's Palace when he was there (didn't meet him, but he seemed pretty normal). Yes, he's a relentless self promoter, but you can't deny that it's worked very, very well for him.


----------



## photoguy99 (Dec 15, 2014)

Lik does a certain thing, of which there is a great deal in the world. He sells it using the same storefront sales tactics everyone else selling luxury goods out of storefronts uses (pianos, cars, jewelry, etc). These are verifiable facts.

Some people find aspects of these things objectionable, others don't. Still others think that the work justifies the negatives.


----------



## weepete (Dec 15, 2014)

Yep, but it's pretty. And that's ok.

There is nothing wrong with having pretty pictures to hang on the wall.

There will always be under appreciated artists and different points of view, but valuing art purely because of monetary value is silly as it means nothing. Especially as the whole big money art world is twisted by people who buy art for status or investment.


----------



## snerd (Dec 15, 2014)

> The collector wishes to remain anonymous for antisocial reasons. Sale can be confirmed through the buyer’s counsel, *Goodman Saul* (505) 503-4455.


Better call Saul!!


----------



## Tailgunner (Dec 15, 2014)

photoguy99 said:


> Lik's sale has been discussed to death elsewhere. There was no auction house, it was a private sale. There's a lawyer you can, allegedly, contact for some sort of proof/evidence of the sale.
> 
> There's probably a fully legal paper trail. The consensus is that it's not a fully legitimate arm-length sale of a print (well, bundle of prints) to an collector, however.



The article I read mention it was 6 million and change for 3-5 photos with one being something like 2-3 million. 

So who does this work when you sale a photo for a large amount? I mean, what is the general terms and conditions concerning copies? Is there a standard contract that one signs agreeing not to print multiple copies or copies a certain size? It just seems like there must be some kinda agreement to help ensure the value of the print.


----------

